# '05 Tundra advice



## yetiboy (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi there. I'm looking for a recommendation for a decent but not ridiculously expensive plow for an '05 Toyota Tundra. Any thoughts?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snoway with the dp.


----------



## yetiboy (Nov 21, 2011)

I checked out Sno-way's website. I'm a bit concerned about the "May require major modifications to the air dam and /or fascia." when I put in the info to get the right model - sounds expensive


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most plows will be doing the same thing to your truck.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Sno-way, unless you want to tear apart the front end and a regular basis. The DP will be a parts saver for your front end.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My vote is for a 7.5' Boss Sport Duty.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

yetiboy;1353317 said:


> Hi there. I'm looking for a recommendation for a decent but not ridiculously expensive plow for an '05 Toyota Tundra. Any thoughts?


I have a 05 Tundra that I plow with, only Western plow listed on their website that could be factory installed was the Suburbanite. With some work, had the HTS installed. Even with the Suburbanite, you'll probably have to upgrade on your front suspension to eliminate front end sag from the plow weight. This would cause tire rub on wheel wells while turning with plow equipped. I would stay away from any leveling kits. These are cheap plastic pieces installed in the springs or blocks in between the mounts. I went with the Rancho Quicklift MYRide complete suspension system...

http://www.gorancho.com/accessories.php?accessory=myRIDE

Hope this helps from a guy with the same truck


----------



## rototiller (Nov 14, 2011)

mercer_me;1353763 said:


> My vote is for a 7.5' Boss Sport Duty.


I got quote on one today for my 2004 Tundra, $4500 installed...I need a tractor with a loader for a year or two so I might go that way.

If I could find a contractor to do my driveway I would, everybody is only interested in commercial jobs.


----------



## plowsmart (Oct 15, 2011)

have you looked at the fisher homesteader yet?

http://www.zequip.com/store/homesteaderplow.html

easy to put together install yourself in an afternoon


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

plowsmart;1365971 said:


> have you looked at the fisher homesteader yet?
> 
> http://www.zequip.com/store/homesteaderplow.html
> 
> easy to put together install yourself in an afternoon


The frame mounting brackets, all the electrical, etc has to be installed by the purchaser?


----------



## plowsmart (Oct 15, 2011)

yes, very easy to follow instructions, very light weight to move around with one person

mount kit comes with directions so does electrical - i really mean an afternoon assembly and your ready to plow

here is a copy of the owners manual for it (does not included directions because every vehicle is different)

http://www.zequip.com/ecatfisher/HomesteaderPersonalPlow/

use this link from fisher to match up your plow and truck

http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

plowsmart;1366335 said:


> yes, very easy to follow instructions, very light weight to move around with one person
> 
> mount kit comes with directions so does electrical - i really mean an afternoon assembly and your ready to plow
> 
> ...


Thanx for this, might have to look into this...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Weenuk;1366245 said:


> The frame mounting brackets, all the electrical, etc has to be installed by the purchaser?


You can have the dealer install it also.


----------



## YakimaPlowGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

So the Suburbanite mount worked okay? I have a 2012 Toyota Tundra with a Western plow that I want to put on it. I am looking for the mount and if anyone knows where I can buy direct the Ultramount 2 system that would be great


----------

